# Wert in Hashtable ändern (Key ändern, Value bleibt)



## rapthor (12. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Hashtable und möchte da einige Keys umändern, die wiederum Strings sind. Geht sowas überhaupt?


----------



## messi (12. Nov 2005)

rapthor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht sowas überhaupt?


Nein. Löschen und neu ablegen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Nov 2005)

Strings sind unveränderlich, müsstest also einen neuen Key/Value-Eintrag erzeugen. Den Vorgang des Neueintrags kannst du an die Methode remove() koppeln, die den Value zurückgibt, dessen Key gelöscht wurde.

Ein kleines Programm, welches das demonstriert.

```
import java.util.*;

public class HashtableTest {
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      Hashtable ht = new Hashtable();
      ht.put("key", new String("Wert zum Schluessel \"key\""));
      ht.put("newKey", ht.remove("key"));
      System.out.println(ht.get("newKey"));
   }
}
```


----------



## rapthor (12. Nov 2005)

Schöne Sache! Danke.


----------

